# VK New Arrivals 22 October 2015



## Gizmo (22/10/15)

New Arrivals 

Deadmodz RDA
Aeolus RDA
Fishbone XS RDA
FIshbone XS & Fishbone Replacement Glass

RESTOCKS:
i2 Chargers
3000mah Efest Batteries
Subox Mini Sleeves in black and red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/15)

More Stock

iJust 2 Tank
Subtank Mini V2 White

Restocks:
iJust 2 Kit
Subox in black and White
iJust 0.5ohm coils
SOCC Coils 1.5ohm


----------



## Paulie (22/10/15)

Gizmo said:


> New Arrivals
> 
> Deadmodz RDA
> Aeolus RDA
> ...



is it the Aeolus v2 or the V1?


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/15)

Paulie said:


> is it the Aeolus v2 or the V1?



Whats the difference so I can check?


----------



## Paulie (22/10/15)

Gizmo said:


> Whats the difference so I can check?



Here the pics:

V1



V2


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/15)

Its V1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (22/10/15)

Gizmo said:


> Its V1




I have a v1 its great!


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

@Gizmo I see the efest 2900 is off the list now? You not going to stock them anymore?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Gizmo I see the efest 2900 is off the list now? You not going to stock them anymore?



They are 3000MAH now


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They are 3000MAH now


With the same current draw? That will be so cool! Has anyone tested these yet?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> With the same current draw? That will be so cool! Has anyone tested these yet?



So they say.. But with efest batteries take it with a grain of salt. The efests are fine for powering subox and most electronic mods up to about 80W.. 

Anything higher or mechs go for the Tesiyi's. We will have the Tesiyi's restocked next week.


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

Gizmo said:


> So they say.. But with efest batteries take it with a grain of salt. The efests are fine for powering subox and most electronic mods up to about 80W..
> 
> Anything higher or mechs go for the Tesiyi's. We will have the Tesiyi's restocked next week.


I'm liking the 3000mAh, a pair of those should be pretty safe in a 100W iStick, right?


----------



## Andre (22/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm liking the 3000mAh, a pair of those should be pretty safe in a 100W iStick, right?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

